# Multiple surrounds with Denon 4308?



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Pics included see below: I am building my HT and need to know if the Denon 4308 outputs the same signal to the "Surround A" channel as the "Surround B" channel? I have 2 rows of seating and columns that will not allow me to place a single set of surrounds in the "best" position for both rows of seating.
Am going to order the Klipsch RS-62's or 52's and would like to set up 2 sets on them (2 speakers on each wall in order to have each row with a dedicated surround pair)

Also advice on the 62's or 52's - I like the fact that the 52's are smaller? Think they will match well with the RF63 team up front?

Would you pursue this path to dual surrounds vs a true 7.1 setup (I WILL wire the rear for the required 7.1 back speakers but do not plan to purchase and install right away). I fee like it's more important to set up the best 5.1 system I can to start

Rest of system:
Klipsch - RF-63, RC64 up front
Any help is appreciated


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The 4308 will output the surround channels to both surr.A and surr.B if you set the option in the menu. Surr.Back is a different signal, as you stated.


----------

